# Isle of Dogs



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I’m going to a show in a couple of weeks that has about 40 vendors, the credit cards are empty and we have stockings to fill for the holidays = shopping spree..

I looked at the list of vendors today and saw that Isle of Dogs is going to be there. I have wanted to try their products but am unsure which shampoo and conditioner to buy. I know Michele has used them and loved the results, has anyone else used their products? I am looking to use this on Riley whom has massive amount of cottony hair and mats very easily around the neck and lower back were his tail rubs from wagging it too much.

I also noticed that Cherrybrook will be there as well. It made me think of Kara, boy would she have a blast with all these vendors.

Also if anyone else has advice on other products I should be on the look out for let me know, Thanks.

p.s. this is also a ploy to convince Missy into joining me lol.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I just placed a large order with them thru their website. I love love love their products. I was using Les Poochs but i like these better. I use the Evening Primrose oil shampoo & the Heavy Managment conditioner. I also have both of their grooming sprays. I did also get a leave in conditioner. I do have the vet. grade shampoo but have not used that yet.
Tripp is very 'cottony'. Almost poofy. And he mats like crazy. Definatly not silky like Dreamer or Jax. His hair was getting dry & these seem to be helping a great deal. I do love the grooming spray for mats etc... & they smell fantastic.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Leeann, I still love their products. I find the dogs seem to stay cleaner, longer. I also use the Evening Primrose Shampoo and the HM Cond. If you go to their website, you can do a questionaire and they will tell you which products to use for your dogs coat. 

You will love the Cherrybrook booth. They have all the Chris Christiansen brushes. I see those credit cards smokin' already...Cha ching! ound:

PS - where's the show?


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Also just to let you know Leeann, they have 2 different product scents. I learned this the hard way. Since i wanted to place a large order they let me join their VIP membership(which is for breeders & show people only) which gives you 17.5% off all their products. But those products are either unscented or has a very strong(non-perfumy) smell. When i received my box i thought this could not be the same products i got before(from an authorized dealer). So i contacted them & they told me when i became a vip member i got the products their breeders etc.. get. She told me they had a hard time reselling them retail so they changed the fragrance but taht the breeders/show people didnt want it changed.

Isle of Dog immediately sent out different product to me & even arranged for FedEx to come & pick up the old package. I was very happy with their customer service. But i do think their website should state the differences in scent, but it does not.

I too love Chris Christensen brushes. THey are wonderful. I tried their ice on ice grooming spray but that made Tripps coat very dry.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I didn't like the Ice on Ice either.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Plus it didnt get the mats out either. Not like Isle of Dog. I love that grooming spray. It makes them smell soooo good too.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Shannon, forgive the stupid question. I haven't tried any of the Isle of Dog products, but now see them at every show (in every state I've been in in the last four or five months too), and am curious. So, when you got the products intended for show/breeders, was it the one with more scent or less?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kimberly, the Evening Primrose scented shampoo has a really nice, mild fragrance, not overpowering. It stays with them for a long time, so they smell pretty. I was able to buy a sample kit at a local pet shop. It wasn't cheap, but a lot less expensive than buying the full size products.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Kimberly, it was an almost medicinal scent. I didnt like it at all. The IOFD lady told me the show people didnt really like perfumed scents. The retail products have a wondeful fresh scent. Thats the one 1 wanted. If i dont like the scent of something i wont buy it. No matter how good it works.
She did tell me the products were the same except for the fragrance but i do have to say they looked different.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> It made me think of Kara, boy would she have a blast with all these vendors.


Ahahahaha!!!!!!ound:ound:

My husband would probably NOT let me go!!!!! har har! Yes, I would have fun and my credit cards are FAR from empty! LOL

Ahem!

Oh, I forgot to mention on that other thread about "getting a PM from Kara". I really forgot to thank ALL of the PM's I've gotten from forum members that find really cool clothes or Hav stuff for me to buy! LOL It's like "Oh..that's really cute, Kara..you should buy it!" hehe! This really saves time when I shop!  I love yall!

Oh, and ...I've never tried those products, but I did try the Eqyss last weekend and liked it ALOT, so if you see THAT booth, pick one up.

What I do regret...is not buying curved scissors at the dog show I went to, there was a vendor there w/ a ton of scissors,but I didn't realize I needed them until after the darned show! lol

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann, Also don't be afraid to ask if they have samples. I didn't know this and my friend did it and went home with a bag of free try outs!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

You guys are the best. I knew I wanted the HM conditioner but was unsure which shampoo to go with - now I know Thank you.

Riley is very sensitive to smells. I am so glad to hear it has a nice light smell and cant wait to give it a try.

Thanks for the warning about Cherrybook, my list is starting to get longer & longer, now I just have to work on my strategy with DH.

Amanda, thanks for the reminder. I went to this show a few years ago when I first started looking at Havanese and everyone kept trying to give me stuff, this year we can definitely benefit from that. Plus they have AKC agility at this event that I am planning on going to watch.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Shannon, thank you for the description. She's right that I definitely don't want a perfumey smell, but now I'm curious to smell the two of them side by side.

(I won't use Plush Puppy products because they seem to all be way too overly scented.)


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Thanks for the warning about Cherrybook, my list is starting to get longer & longer, now I just have to work on my strategy with DH.


Leeann,

In case you were talking about me telling about my experience, i was dealing directly with Isle of Dog thru their website. If you were talking to someone else, my apologies!!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Kimberly, once you smell the fragrance we were talking about, you wont use the other!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL Shannon you are safe, it was Michele warning me about all the Chris Christiansen brushes at Cherrybook. Ahhh you can never have too many brushes..


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Leeann said:


> I'm going to a show in a couple of weeks that has about 40 vendors, the credit cards are empty and we have stockings to fill for the holidays = shopping spree..
> 
> I looked at the list of vendors today and saw that Isle of Dogs is going to be there. I have wanted to try their products but am unsure which shampoo and conditioner to buy. I know Michele has used them and loved the results, has anyone else used their products? I am looking to use this on Riley whom has massive amount of cottony hair and mats very easily around the neck and lower back were his tail rubs from wagging it too much.
> 
> ...


My understanding about Isle of Dogs is that they will help you decide which product is best for your dogs type of coat. I found them very helpful and very nice. I bought some not too long ago. The first time I used it on my dogs, I wasn't impressed, seemed like it was just as good as other products I have tried. However, after the second time, I did notice a difference. It is costly though, but I like it. For me as a breeder it might not be too practical, but something I will use for show day's.

I say, go to the vendor and let them educate you. Then be sure you have your credit card ready!!<grin> Good thing they are paid off for now! <grin>


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

What I found with the conditioner from IOD is it is very thick. So I have added water to dikute it some. I also have Plush Puppy, which I liked until I used IOD. 

Leeann, where is the show? Is it in MA?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry Michele you did ask and I forgot - Yes it is in Boston, MA Are you having thoughts of coming up?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I would love to, but we have to work. It sounds like it's a good show.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

There's a huge dog show in Montreal this coming weekend, at the Olympic Stadium, and I'd like to go on Friday. There are 8 havs showing. For this neck of the woods, that's a big deal! lol I wasn't sure if I'd make it, but after seeing this thread (thanks, Leanne!) and realizing that there will be TONS of vendors there, I might just have to make an extra effort to go after all ! lol


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, oh Marj. Smokin' credit cards. How do you say cha-ching in French? ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am trying to not spend anything to Euk so take pics of your purchases so I can live thru you gals!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Now girls how else are those stockings going to get filled if we do not go shopping for our fur kids?? And what better way to do it than at a show.









Amanda, you can always hide those purchases in the back of your SUV again we wont tell&#8230;LOL


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

So, I picked up some IOD this past weekend at a show. I got a sample kit, NaturaLuxury Gloss Shampoo & Nutrient Masque. The rep told me that ALL this would last me a year. I am a bit doubtful that the kit will last that long. She told me to use a dime to nickel size of shampoo & a quarter size of conditioner. Hmm, seems near impossible to use that little when you have a fuzzy little dog. How much do you guys end up using?


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

LuvMyHavanese said:


> Plus it didnt get the mats out either. Not like Isle of Dog. I love that grooming spray. It makes them smell soooo good too.


When I went to get Bumi, Arlene showed me the grooming spray and I loved it. 
I have been wanting to get their products but need to wait for what I have to finish in order to order some!

Where is this show? Anywhere in the Tristate area?


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Here's their show schedule! 
http://www.iodogs.com/Canine/ShowSchedule.aspx


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Geezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz......I am sure glad I am keeping a LIST for Dexter's Christmas stocking! You girls are smokin my Visa card each month!


----------

